

Amazon Now Accounts For One-Third Of All U.S. E-Commerce - raghus
http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2009/04/14/amazon-now-one-third-of-all-us-e-commerce/

======
ChristianPerry
Josh Porter (a social design expert and author of the blog Bokardo) told an
interesting story about Amazon. He was doing some user testing for a competing
e-commerce site, and the tester he was interviewing asked if they could go to
Amazon.

"Sure. Is it to compare the prices?" he asked.

"No," replied the tester. "It's so I can check the customer reviews."

I'm impressed by the extent to which Amazon has cultivated trust. They tell
you what customers like you think about virtually every product on their site;
they help you find products you might like more than the one you're browsing;
they give you the chance to buy a cheaper used version of the product from a
third-party. And so on.

Throw in their speed, low prices, and reliability, and it's no wonder they've
captured such a strong slice of the e-commerce market.

------
vaksel
makes sense, if I need something I usually just go to amazon first, since they
usually have the lowest prices anyways

~~~
kqr2
For me, it's also the ease and simplicity of being able to use a single
payment system.

~~~
michaeln
Ditto. Amazon makes it so easy to buy.

------
noodle
interesting that it counts the third-party partners in its metrics. wonder
what it would look like if it were only amazon-handled products.

~~~
jcl
And further: if they are including third parties for Amazon -- presumably
including the new-and-used sellers -- that implies they are including Ebay in
the "third of all e-commerce" calculation. Is Amazon actually facilitating
more commerce than Ebay at this point?

~~~
sachinag
No. It was $3B versus $16B last year.

------
eterno
mind-boggling stuff. Bezos is a killing machine - and there was a time when
people wrote amazon off in the bust of 2000 - 'selling books online ??? -
wasnt getting rid of print the whole point of the net anyways'

